# An "evil" INFP?



## Angel1412kaitou (Mar 30, 2010)

So...my cognitive functions and all the (free) tests online claim that I am INFP. However, I seem less talented and not as loving as they are. I am not as emotional (anymore) and I have often doubted my type, from INFJ to INTP (most likely not) to ENFP or ENFJ (my friends think so O____o).

Well, when I read through the forum, the INFP's are all so..._kind._

Writing comes fluidly, but quite jumbled up for me. When I was little, I would feel intense guilt due to a sadistic phase where I wanted to kill all the little animals I used to love. Each time I saw something living, I would suddenly imagine stepping on it/cruelly hurting it somehow. My dreams were often bloody, and ended with me dead/dying.
When my mom was being abused, I would help her out, but a part of me blamed her for not divorcing already. And sometimes I just don't care about anyone at all. My dad has almost died thrice, and I didn't feel a thing.

So...Am I INFP, or perhaps something else? I think I am INFP, but now I'm not so sure. Thank you for reading!  Any perspective is welcomed here. :happy:


----------



## mitten244 (Oct 24, 2010)

Why do you call yourself evil? I don't think it said anywhere in the description portion of an INFP that it's a requirement to be loving and kind. I think what's defines INFP's is that they're intuitive and deal with emotions internally. I have a really difficult time expressing emotions outwardly, or even experiencing and understanding emotions. Maybe you're just not used to/was taught to express your emotions as a child, neither was I. For some reason I have really violent dreams too. I often dream of dying and being killed. I remember when I was young I would have really graphic and scary dreams. To this day I still have them, and I have no idea why.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

I skimmed your blog to get some background for your type... (hope you don't mind)... and I'd say INFP too. :happy:

As mitten hinted, I could see how what you describe could have been a way of channeling overwhelming emotions. You seem to have had a troubled childhood... :sad:

And, no, you are NOT evil... :crazy: Seems more like feelings of being inferior to me... 

(And ENFJ is NeFi, INFP is FiNe, so your friends taking you for an ENFJ isn't too odd either, in my opinion.

Edit: ^^I'm wrong on the functions here, see post below...


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

penchant said:


> (And ENFJ is NeFi, INFP is FiNe, so your friends taking you for an ENFJ isn't too odd either, in my opinion.


Actually, ENFJ is FeNi. ENFPs are NeFi.

Anyways, Angel1412kaitou, I do think you're an INFP. I know a few and you really do sound like them. Descriptions do like to make it seem like INFPs are the most gentle and sweet souls out there, but they're people too with many different sides. :tongue:


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

dejavu said:


> Actually, ENFJ is FeNi. ENFPs are NeFi.


Thanks... :blushed: Damn, I hate it when I get it wrong! I need to think first before I write... :mellow: Again, thanks...


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

lol No worries! I get them wrong all the time. I only know that one because it's my own type. :laughing:


----------

